# Funny sleeping positions...



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

I took this snap last night of my little man sound asleep on my lap, and couldn't help but giggle! There's an awkward sleeping position if I've ever seen one!! He seemed quite content. Do any of you have similar snaps? I'd love to see some  










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Lol awww how sweet!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Miss Effie doing what Miss Effie does best!


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow those are both great!!  

How they can be comfortable hanging off things like that I will never understand, lol!!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

and then there is hangin' out the other end!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Few days ago I got up at night to pee and came back to this









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

OMG I love it Zuma!!!!


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Lol zuma!!! That's fantastic. 

I have this similar one of Smudge, but we tucked him in lol.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

This is our old boy Horse squished into a Barbie tent - he's playing over the rainbow bridge now 8(


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

This isn't that unusual of sleeping position for most cats, but I'd never seen it on Penny before, with her hind legs so far apart...


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh goodness, some of these are hysterical! Laughing very hard at Miss Effie, pkbshrew!

I don't have pictures and I'm not sure I ever will since the house I live in now doesn't have any steps, but my Persian, Kosmo, used to sleep on the steps with her back end on one and her paws holding her up on the one below. It was the strangest thing in the world!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee











synchronized sleepers


















when they were little, Cali always had to be touching Charlee to go to sleep


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

*Sam*

One of my favorite pics of my Sam - gone too soon.

View attachment 32049


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marshall hugging his face and gizmo, the "lady" of the manor.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

one day, this past summer, it was boiling hot. Sadie found it difficult to get from one side of the garden to the other without stopping for a nap.









Belle wasn't doing much better...


----------



## Winterset (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I'm in cuteness overload right now!!!! These pics are great - wish I could capture some great photos of Lucky but this is the best I could do this weekend. Guess my husband is going to have to get bigger shoes as Lucky is spilling over the box!!! lol


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Great thread! I'm loving these pictures! :lol:









^ Most bizarre sleeping position I've ever seen.









^ I imagine he looked up thinking "what, can't I get some shuteye?"









^ Yes, her tummy is a rat's nest.


----------



## gemzaaa (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow!! I've just checked in and there's so many new ones.

Lol all of these are great!! Having a few giggles at them all.

I should also mention, do any of you use twitter and follow '@MYSADCAT'? It's run by Tom Cox - an author of a few cat-related books (which I love). It's hilariously funny - and I've just won a competition and won a signed copy of his newest book! Definitely worth a follow for some cat funnies!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Jessie wakes up, but Artie just keeps on snoozing (his toe tufts are so cute).

Snoozing Kittens, Whoops! Video by NBrazil | Photobucket


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Sooo cute. Here are my additions. I love sleepy cats.:love2


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Annegirl and marie73, love your pictures! That's why I want two cats next time. So adorable! Are they littermates?

NBrazil, você é do Brasil?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Zuma. The two together in the pics are sisters, Tiger Lily and Lola- my current kitties. The ones on there own, one is my cat Mr Magoo who is gone over the rainbow bridge and the lil kitten over my leg was one of my fosters earlier this year.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, Zuma, the bratz are sisters and, I'm happy to say, just as close. :grin:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my favorites of Banjo!
He's such a teddy bear!


----------



## Heckle& jeckle (Feb 16, 2013)

My boy Zorro







Not so much of a funny position but a funny but a funny place to sleep 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Probably not so funny to most, but very unusual to us ;-)
Normally Midnight has his teeth in the back of Squirts neck and this time they seem to be enjoying each other.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

These are some former fosters of mine, Peeta and Cato. They were playing/fighting for a while and literally fell asleep in the middle of playing. Guess they were really worn out!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Miss Effie and Mme Coco getting their inner ying/yang on when they were little. Effie is 1/3 bigger than Coco now!


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Here you go!! Stella makes me laugh all the time, this is just 2 out of many photos I have of her sleeping 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG, Tessie's photo didn't upload in my original post so here you go  <3









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I LOVE sunbathing pics... especially if it's a napping kitty!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

my boy orion..always slept on his back....hes sleeping between my legs in the left pic


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:heart This is Tilly, she's not very modest and Scooby who I think needs a bigger bed.:catmilk


----------

